# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  i was up to like 25 post and today it says im only at 3

## needtraining

did someone take all my post down? anyways just thought id let yall know if yall didnt do it .. :Chairshot:   :7up:   :Nutkick: 

thanks

----------


## PT

yes i did. when you break our rules and continue to ask for a source thats what happens

----------


## needtraining

> yes i did. when you break our rules and continue to ask for a source thats what happens



I've never asked anyone for a source only help in real and fake sites and boards .. dont matter to me ive found what im looking for .. muhaha

----------


## needtraining

:Aajack:  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  :7up: : 


> yes i did. when you break our rules and continue to ask for a source thats what happens

----------


## DSM4Life

Hey im in PA to. PM and ask me for a source so i can tell you to piss off !

----------


## needtraining

> Hey im in PA to. PM and ask me for a source so i can tell you to piss off !


I think im starting to get it.. anyway i think im gonna try a place i found no worries. i'll let ya know ..

----------


## PT

im kinda hoping you get ripped off my man. you dont know how to follow the rules and are about to be banned from this site

----------

